
Steve Jobs Resume - justplay
http://web.archive.org/web/20090204025538/http://homepage.mac.com/steve/Resume.html
======
amirmc
Looking round the rest of the pages [1], it doesn't look like it's Steve Job's
.mac site.

On the other hand, this is a fascinating glimpse of how things you put on the
internet can stick around for a long time (courtesy of the internet archive) .
MobileMe was rolled out in 2008 but the url here is from a .mac site (so was
in use before that roll out).

[1] e.g the family photo
[http://web.archive.org/web/20090215001259/http://homepage.ma...](http://web.archive.org/web/20090215001259/http://homepage.mac.com/steve/PhotoAlbum1.html)

Edit: And site goes back to June 2002, which is interesting as .mac was
launched in July 2002 [1]. So either this site is from the predecessor
(iTools) or perhaps it was a showcase site to demonstrate what .mac could do.
I wonder, since we can only see a couple of albums, one video, one newsletter
and an event as well as a cheeky resume. None of these things appear to change
from 2002-2009.

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MobileMe#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MobileMe#History)

------
yeukhon
TBH, not extremely interesting because I want to see famous people's first
resume before they became famous and well established. I am not sure if Jobs
had a resume before he made Apple.

But interesting enough to see how he writes about his and his company's
accomplishment. Neat and concise, but you can only do that if you have done
something really neat.

------
psing007
"that vision"

------
justplay
The funniest thing are

1) Who is going to hire the Steve ?

2) And, Steve will show whom reference ? Woz , Mark zukerberg? haha

------
morbius
As funny as this is, it's not real. Jobs never had a daughter named Sarah.

------
arisa
is this real?

~~~
ryanburk
I would say no - if you look at the other content of the site, it has nothing
to do with jobs.

it is a fun perspective though.

